# Basement Bath Rough



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Completed a 3 fixture Bath rough in today. Inspector passed it and we poured concrete. As you can see by the soil adaptor, we still keep the leading box on the truck. 1" of lead is required after you pack/yarn with the oakum. Other Pic is of the joint after i poured. Not caulked yet. LAV Rough is my boses son's, he does clean work. We both had it beat into us "not to let any primer drip and all letters better line up". Underground was CI with push gaskets. PIC of Pit shows our favorite item for putting in pipe, a board. Keeps the pit from bending in. Lots of grease and soaking the gaskets in hot water also helps

3/4


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks great nothing beats a cast iron underground. Soaking the push gaskets in the lead pot also works well.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Well done 3/4 MIP!

You'll have to excuse me, though, as I'm not quite used to pouring lead around PVC. Do you really do that there? Exquisitely poured I might add but I'de have thought that the PVC would simply melt and then erupt into a toxic ball of flame. (I imagine it could if not done right.)
Do you use pure lead or 50/50 tin/lead (solder) to make a joint like that? Any special cooling req'd?

If we run into that here it's either oakum and PC-4 or bitumis. Firing up a lead pot these days around here would have every seal hugger up in your face in no time! lol

I used to smash out all the CI scrap and remelt the lead into ingots (more pure and easier to transport) but I got shut down by the environment police and told to stop. Have to just haul the dirty old shiot in buckets to the scrap dealer.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Illinois is a little odd with the cast iron, but how about the air chambers

on the lav? We haven't used them around here in years - only on

fast acting solenoid valves, dw & aw 

Nice looking work!!!


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah you can pour pure lead around PVC just let it cool a little. After it is poured wait a couple of minutes and then caulk it otherwise you can crack the pvc. I have also used lead joints when working on fiberglass shower pans draining into copper. Been told that the gasket doesnt hold up. In Illinois we have to install an air chambers for every fixture.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

The air chambers work well but we usually use 3/4x1/2x1/2 TEE's with the 3/4" being the chamber on a 1/2" supply. Don't know if it makes that big (or any difference) and since so many places are PEX now you hardly see them.

That's really interesting about the lead pour on PVC. Seems somehow unnatural. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

*Reply*

Yea, doing an underground means work to follow. For the small amount of lead we pour (1-5 soil adaptors) we just heat the lead in the ladle. Just pure lead we've pulled out of old joints. Boss says that 10 years ago they were doing whole houses in Lake Forest (super rich) in hubed CI with lead joints. We still have all the pots and heating equipment at the shop. We're now allowed to do it in no hub CI. I enjoy working with no hub, with the exception of the "Black death" (sealer you put on no hub gaskets).

12" air chambers are standard on all fixtures. 18" on showers and maybe even 24s.

Thanks guys.
3/4


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Not saying its wrong but why do you have 2 2 inch pipes so close together? Is one a relief vent for the toilet? I am just asking because if it is here we could get away with wet venting the closet bend with the lavi drain as long as the 4x2 wye for the lavi waste is within 4 ft of the closet bend. We wouldn't be allowed the short 90 either, everything under ground is long sweeps. Not criticizing just asking.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice work ! Good to see the old ways


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice work. 

The 2" san tee pointing forward could create an s trap, I usually turn them 90 degrees, and install an elbow. I really do not like the look of the smashed copper tube for a support. A bracket, or block of wood looks nicer, IMO.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It looks like a 2x2x1.5" tee to me. If the trap was too close it would be a crown vented trap, not an s-trap. I think he will have more than a 3" piece of pipe running out to the trap.

B-line makes some really nice brackets that are prolly cheaper than 2' of 1/2" copper.

I like sioux chief water hammer arrrestors rather than air chambers.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

*Reply*

Reallive and Bollinger

2" Pipes
Left one is toilet vent. 1/4 bend totally allowed all day every day on a vent. Toilet vents 4x2 is lower than 45deg but what are you going to do.

Right one is Lav drain. LS required for that change of direction. 

Why break extra concrete when you legally and efficiently run two pipes in same trench.

Crown vented trap would be formed if your Closer than "Two pipe diameters" from the vent. Very rarely do we not use a T to catch sink drains. By the time you include the distance of Trap adapt and trap arm your easily going to meet that.

We do prefer to use stub out bars but been having trouble with the batch we bought.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

*Crown Vent*

Thank you ILPlumber. Crown Vented would be the correct situation that would occur.

3/4


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Are wet vents allowed in Illinois?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

yes.

WC coulda been vented by the lav.

I'm not sure about HIS code though. I assume it's more stringent than IL PC or he woulda been laying PVC.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

*CI*

Most municipalities in Lake county require CI underground. Like i said, Lake Forest still requires CI for all DWV. Our bids on those jobs are alot higher in material and labor.

I have no problem working with CI. we have an assembly tool but a pinch bar or spade seem to do just as well to push joints together.

3/4


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Love your quote MIP.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

*Wet venting*

Typically, only the highest WC can be wet vented. As I understand my State code we could have wet vented Bathtub/shower through LAV but any WC lower than the highest one must have it's own vent. 

3/4


----------

